# Razer Blackwidow Chroma not working



## Sparrow778 (Sep 24, 2015)

So I've had my Razer Chroma for about a month and a half, and I adore it. I had some problems in the beginning with the firmware, but that was fixed by holding down the Fn key as I plugged it in. Today I unplugged it and plugged it back in, and the lights aren't working on it, and the keyboard doesn't work at all. Synapse only recognizes my Naga mouse. Tried holding down the Fn key, updating Synapse, uninstalling/reinstalling to no avail. 

I can't find my receipt or I'd just take it back, but I'm not sure I want to spend another $200 on a keyboard that I've just had issues with, no matter how much I like it. I originally had a BlackWidow without backlighting, and half the keys stopped working after a week with no liquid damage or anything.

If anyone has any ideas on how I can make it work, I'd really appreciate it! It did not work on my laptop either, or switching USB ports.
Thanks
Sparrow c:


----------



## Sparrow778 (Sep 24, 2015)

I should also say that it pops up in the devices list as Razer Bootloader.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

If you had issues with it from the start that was a sign to take it back right then and there. Doing a search on that keyboard reveals that others out there are having issues with it. Not a good sign. I'd contact the Razer and see what they say about an exchange/replacement/repair options.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Alternatively, you could try explaining that, although the unit was bought from that place, you received it as a gift and don't have the receipt. It's worked for me quite often.


----------

